# problem w/ auto focus



## cysar (Nov 21, 2011)

hi guys..new to the forums here.
sorry if i posted in the wrong section...
my camera and lens is just 6months old.
Canon EOS 60D 18-55 IS kit lens.
lost my reciept that's why i cant claim my warranty.

prob:
my canon 60D's 18-55mm has a problem w/ it's auto focus.
the auto focus works only at 18 AND 55 mm.
when i autofocus at ex. 24mm. it focuses for a while but it get's stuck when it reaches the bottom..
no matter how long i half press the shutter button the focus point blinks but doesnt focus.
-i can only shoot when my lens' af is at manual when in 19-54mm.(not exactly 19-54 mm but somewhere close to 19 to 54.)

attempted solutions:
i tried to autofocus w/ different focus points but it only works at 18 and 55 mm only.
even at dark and light situations,slow or fast shutterspeed wide and small aperture..


any help there?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

It sounds like maybe it's a problem with the lens (not the camera).  Do you have access to any other lenses, even if it's just to try it out in a camera store?  If you can, try a different lens, maybe even try your lens on a different camera.  That would tell you where the problem is.


----------

